
Why you need to touch your keys to believe they’re in your bag - anarbadalov
https://aeon.co/ideas/why-you-need-to-touch-your-keys-to-believe-theyre-in-your-bag
======
woliveirajr
> A long-standing response in philosophy agrees that touch is more objective
> than the other senses.

Seeing envolves some degree of believing, while touching gives a irrefutable
sensation. That's why those magic tricks that allow you to touch have a
greater impact than just seeing it happen in a stage.

------
JoeAltmaier
Tries to explain why touch is more reassuring than other senses, by using
psychology. But far more likely, its because its a lower brain function. Its
wiring not thinking that makes it so.

